# Prepping For Paper



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

Just out of curiosity--you paperhanging wizards out there--how much prep do you do to a wall before hanging paper. 

As painters, we all know how much prep can go into a job. But I am curious, since I do not hang paper, I am amazed how some dudes can come in and bang out a room in half a day. Including priming/sizing!  (that is my jealous face)

When hanging paper, what can be ignored/covered..i.e. torn sheetrock face paper...nail pops...cracks?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Not a hanger, but have prepped for them



> When hanging paper, what can be ignored/covered..i.e. torn sheetrock face paper...nail pops...cracks?


Not as much as you think...but it can depend on the paper
Usually it's about what you would do for painting


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I prep more for paper than paint. Well, depending on the surface's condition.
If it's a good, sound, straight, flat wall, I can prime at 8 a.m. and start hanging by 10. It also depends on the type of paper to be installed. Everything depends on everything else. 

But yes, generally prep is fairly intensive.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

PWG, IIRC some of what you use(d) has required a level 5 drywall finish
That's pretty much as intense as you get prep wise, painting or hanging


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What prowall said. I think generally we would prep walls the same for paper as paint.(note generally):yes:


----------



## rollerwhiz (Jul 7, 2007)

That's what I would do too. I usually prep as if I am painting. The reason behind my question is that I subbed out a job to a reputable hanger in my area. We agreed that he would handle prep so there would be no finger pointing. I installed crown, base and window moulding in the room, and had to spackle where some a/c vents were moved. However, I did not sand/prime. I also had some minor drywall paper tears near the window. I was suprised that this reputable guy came in, primed and began hanging right away. The job looks good, although I noticed a protrusion behind one area--I'll have to ask him about it.

Would you also,then, when removing paper to re-hang paper, prep the same as if you were painting? (remove paper, remove all residue, oil prime?)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Would you also,then, when removing paper to re-hang paper, prep the same as if you were painting? (remove paper, remove all residue, oil prime?)

Never oil prime,but sometimes you can just strip and sand smooth without removing all the left over paste,depends on the paper being hung.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Never oil prime,but sometimes you can just strip and sand smooth without removing all the left over paste,depends on the paper being hung.


Yep, what he said.


----------



## thepaintermanuk (Dec 9, 2007)

If I am papering I will strip,wash down walls and get a scraper to remove paste off walls.
Let dry,apply 2 tight skim coats of easifill (it's in the Uk quick drying powder based filler) sand down,seal with pva.

Then I would cross line the walls and then hang paper on the lining paper.

Thats how a good job is done in the UK.

I appreciate you guys may have a different methods.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats how a good job is done in the UK.

A lot of prep for a quality job,not many clients in this country willing to pay for it though,their loss.


----------



## analog414 (Dec 26, 2007)

Generally I will prep just like I was painting the walls. I will cheat a little if I know the paper is heavy weight commercial type fabric backed wallcovering. On the flip side, if the paper has a shine to it. This will show imperfections more then a matte finish paint. All my work is time and materials so cutting corners is generally not tempted.

You can use oil based primer, but follow that up with clear/pigmented latex wall paper primer. I use this method on new construction paint.


----------

